# Automator et carnet d'adresses



## nancyarchi (2 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai actuellement dans mon carnet d'adresses des tas de contacts dont je voudrais modifier le code postal, la ville et le pays pour qu'ils soient identiques.
J'ai cherché en vain comment faire un script automator et en faisant enregistrer mes action, mon mac plante...
Quelqu'un aurait une idée?
Pour info, ma premiere piste est rechercher tout les contacts dont la ville/le pays/le code postal n'est pas XXX.
Mais après, je trouve pas le moyen de faire "modifier en XXX"


Merci d'avance


----------

